# Rock-throwing elves



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing worse than a gaggle of pissed off elves.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/04/icelandic_bombardment/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if garden gnomes get mad if you change your landscaping? They're kinda like elves.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That story makes me rub my forehead...


----------

